# My second attempt



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well guys, this morning I pruned a Conifer tree in our front garden and instead of putting it all through the multcher, I kept back a few branches,( thick twigs really) and this afternoon prepared some for the lathe. With such a small diameter there didn't seem many options so this is my attempt at a finial, because I only have the means to turn between centres, I couldn't make a point, so I couldn't resist the urge to go over to my metal lathe, which I'm far more familiar with and make a pointy tip from brass.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Very good my friend, the combination of metal and wood. Yes it is so nice when you get stands when turning, great satisfaction. So looks like Marlene will have to let you get that swivel head lathe next hehehe, now you are totally hooked there will be no stoping you.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Pete, Marlene is not the problem, If I said I want to spend two grand on a lathe and accessories she would say something like " why don't you go today and get them" I'm not kidding, she really is an angel, as you well know, putting up with me for 54 years!
The problem is, do I have enough free time to pursue all my interests, don't forget that you guys keep me talking on Skype for between one and three hours most days! I must say that today, armed with lots of new hints and tips, I approached the lathe with far more confidence, but know that I have a great deal to learn.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

When it comes to learning it seems you're doing a great job of teaching Harry. I love your projects and the imagination you're using with them and the daring you have to forge ahead and try something new.

Very nice finial, good combo.

Ed.......


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Way to go Harry! I accept your challenge, as soon as I can get in the shop without freezing. I think I'm getting cabin fever...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*I told you so!*

See Harry. When you put the metal end of the tool next to the wood you get chips, not powder.       
Nice work by the way. Or is it "good on ya"?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry my friend you did well. Yep no dust. That piece is a beauty. Keep'em coming Harry. They get easier the more you do. Harry you don't need a big lathe you need a chuck.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Harry you don't need a big lathe you need a chuck."

Bernie, you're right (as usual), I can get a Nova G3 with 50mm jaws for $160.00 and extra jaws are about $25.00 a set. I figure that if I do get the turning bug the chuck would be transferable to a bigger lathe and thread inserts are available should this be necessary.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I was about to thank Ed, George and Dave when I hit the wrong button and exited the forum, so here is the thank you for you're continued encouragement. Thanks George for the bandsaw blade selection chart, I've been studying it during the break.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

You're welcome Harry. I ordered a Nova G3 last week along with some specialty tool rests for my Shopsmith while attending the begining lathe class. I think it's on backorder because I haven't been notified that it is being processed yet and it's been a week.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Harry,

What's not to encourage, it's a real pleasure watching your progress.

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

George, don't forget that as soon as we both have the chucks it's ready, get set,and GO!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

OK Harry, the partys on. You are way ahead in the skill department. I hope I don't fall on my face.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

This is going to be a good test, and I for one are looking forward to the creations you both do.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"OK Harry, the partys on. You are way ahead in the skill department. I hope I don't fall on my face."


Hey George, we're not talking routers here, you're the one who has just finished a turning course! I'M relying on written information given on the forum, plus of course that first class article that YOU emailed to me!


----------

